# sinus infections ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Has anyone had experiences related to use of ... (something other than doctor prescribed antibiotics) ... to clear up sinus infections?


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I make my own colloidal silver, best wishes, ray


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ray, would you be willing to share your method of making it? (I don't even know what "colloidal silver" is.)


----------



## Raftercat5 (Apr 14, 2005)

I cleared up my sinus infection once. It was so bad, I couldn't even chew a hamburger, because my teeth, cheekbones, etc. hurt so bad. I put a wrung-out hand towel over my eyes, nose and cheeks (leaving space to breathe) and put a heating pad tucked inside a ziplock gallon sized bag over my face (again, leaving space to breathe). I laid down in the recliner and "cooked" the infection out. I told my doctor about it, and he said it made sense because heat kills bacteria. If it doesn't cure you, at least it will feel better with the heat. It may break up some of the congestion. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

I finally broke down and got a Neti Pot. I can't believe it, but it works...


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Neti Pots are awesome. They work great. If you don't have one, you can just use an eye dropper, and drip in a few drips at a time, but don't let them go down the throat. You want the water/salt to wash out the sinuses.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks majik and mekasmom. I have no experience with a "neti pot" and don't even know where to get one; however, I will make a few calls to pharmacies and see what I can find.

No need for anyone to be concerned about me. I do "not" have a sinus infection. I have had one many years ago and it took Rx to get rid of it; thus, I am looking ahead for home remedies because one never knows what will occur.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You can also use one of those aspirator bulbs to squirt saline in one nostril and out the other.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

The "Simply Saline" that you can buy most anywhere works great, too.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Walmart carries Neti pots. Thought the idea of using it was gross.... Now I wouldn't be without it. 

Preventive measures are the best for sinuses before they become infected. 

Water - drink copious amounts of water. Keep the mucous flowing & the membranes moist. When the sinuses become impacked (sp?) you have a higher chance of creating an infection.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, thanks Wolf mom, we are both alert to keeping our sinuses open.

I will check out those neti pots next time I'm at Wal-Marts


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

For many years, my doc and I thought I had sinus infections, and treated the condition with antibiotics.

One day, I had such bad pain in my sinuses again, my teeth, cheekbones, everything hurt. 

I wondered to her, "Is it possible that this isn't a sinus infection?"

She sent me to an ENT who did a CT scan of my face. He told me that I have the most beautiful sinuses :blush: but I did not have a sinus infection.

Diagnosis: Atypical migraine. A great treatment for this is butterbur. Good stuff.


----------



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

My son has had lots of sinus and ear infections. Went to the Naturopath, this is some of what he reccommended. And it works!!! 
First, most important, stop eating foods that make mucus thicker. No dairy, whatsoever, until it clears up. (This really really helps!!)
Chammomile tea, it thins the mucus.
Salene, we used the salene nasal spray you can get in the stores.
These tricks will help with a cold too, we've tried!
(I can't remember the herbs he reccommended, I'll see if I can find the list somewhere if you want.)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you both so much for the information. 

Pony, what is "butterbur"?

Strawhouse, I've put that "salene nasal spray" on our shopping list.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thank you both so much for the information.
> 
> Pony, what is "butterbur"?
> 
> Strawhouse, I've put that "salene nasal spray" on our shopping list.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petasites

Butterbur is a plant derivative, and it works VERY well for sinus issues, asthhma, and migraine.

(Just a note: you may have an easier time finding "saline" with an "I" in it.)


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You can make your own saline nasal spray by dissolving table salt into boiling tap water. I forget the amount but it isn't much.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

lol Thank you Pony. It does work better with an "i" in it. P

I am guessing I might find this plant derivative at a nature store. Where do you get it?

Thanks fishhead.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

motdaugrnds said:


> lol Thank you Pony. It does work better with an "i" in it. P
> 
> I am guessing I might find this plant derivative at a nature store. Where do you get it?
> 
> Thanks fishhead.


You can get butterbur at SOME stores, but not many. Amazon has it. In fact, I was looking online for a less expensive version of the product, and found one at Amazon. You have to be careful that any butterbur you buy is "PA free." PA is a residual of the plant, and can build up in your liver - not a good thing.

Here's the one I'm going to order this week. Used to get the Petadolex from Germany, but it's cray-zee expensive.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=12SH7B5Z1PWVKT1GA3RX


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Pony for the link.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thank you Pony for the link.


My pleasure.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Besides the neti pot try this...Put your hand in a fist, lay on your back in bed, and place your fist under the base of your skull while allowing the weight of your head to bear down on it. You can also use a tennis ball.

Somehow I discovered that this worked one day while rolling around in bed with a sinus headache, trying to get comfortable. Interestingly, my massotherapist/reiki girl started applying pressure there in the same way one day while she was working on me and i complained of sinus pain. I asked her why she did this and told her I found that same pressure point at home on my own. She explained that it had something to do with an area at the base of the skull involved with sinus drainage....pretty cool. It really does help relieve the pressure.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Strange, Haven, as that is the spot I use to put pressure on when I was having all my migraines. (My migraines often originated with sinus problems.)


----------



## Lynn_A (Aug 25, 2010)

motdaugrnds said:


> Ray, would you be willing to share your method of making it? (I don't even know what "colloidal silver" is.)


Colloidal silver works very well for sinus infections. Actually, it works very well for a lot of things. I use it on bandages as an antiseptic, it will eradicate athlete's foot, it works as a mouthwash and also as a deodorant.

If you're interested in learning more about colloidal silver, check this Web site, as it is very informative - Colloidal Minerals. Many people have been scared into thinking silver can cause argyria, a condition where skin takes on a blue or gray tint. This is not an issue with a true colloidal silver solution. The phony blue man photo that regularly makes its rounds was caused by an individual making a silver chloride solution, which he took internally, as well as putting it on his skin. (Anyone with photographic experience see where this is leading?) He then used a sun tanning bed, permanently discoloring his skin.

When I realize I am coming down with a sinus infection, I take a tablespoon of silver every 12 hours. I've never needed more than three doses. I've been using silver for 9+ years and my skin has never turned blue or any other color.

If you don't have any silver and feel sinus pressure setting in, eat something hot and spicy. Remember the last time you had some salsa or horseradish that made your nose run?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm checking out that colloidal minerals site. Thank you Lynn.

Also, I read somewhere about the use of horseradish in some mixture that served as an antibiotic. Cannot remember where I saw it; but did copy down the list of ingredients. Have them now in the kitchen and cannot find the recipe as to how to mix them. (I feel so stupid at times, getting only a part of an answer and spending hours trying to find the rest of it.)


----------

